# Jiro and ???



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I finally found Jiro's soul mate, a new female green halfmoon I named Kurai. She is so beautiful I can't help but love her:



















And she has a sister, Luna, whom I am equally in love with:



















Now, at first it seemed pretty straight forward that Kurai was going to be paired with Jiro, but now, after looking at how beautiful Luna is as well I am having difficulty making up my mind...In Your opinion...which one is a better match for Jiro:










Thanks for any and all replies, 
Jirothebetta


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would say the first one, you might get a few pale greens in there


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD that is what I am hoping for...but if I breed luna I might get a few green marbles which would be equally awesome...see my dilemma...of course then again Kurai has the best fins... X. I just can't make up my mind o.0


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol, it's up to you, but I would personaly chose the first one. But chose whichever one you think feels right.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL, actually you are right, Kurai is the best match as far as color and finage, I was just temporarily swayed by Luna's beautiful colors...plus I did a test and put them both next to Jiro's tank, Kuria and Jiro went nuts over each other, FLaring, vertical stripes, showing off, bubble nest...THE WORKS...Luna just ignored Jiro completely, no flaring or even hiding, she just stared at him like he was crazy or something o.0

....So I guess you could say, Jiro and Kurai chose for me XD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

you can always spawn Jiro again one day with your beautiful luna


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

XD Luna has some spunk does she?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL, yes she does, she actually bit me the first day I got her :shock: 
...I suppose I could always do another spawn after this one...besides Kurai was the one I originally got for Jiro, Luna was kind of an impulse buy, I had been wanting a marble for ages!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

XDDD Is this going to be your breeding log?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, sure is! ;-) Right now I'm in the conditioning stage. I will post some more pics. when Kurai gets all egged up and Jiro finally starts getting serious about his bubble nest :-D


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I'd choose the first one, she has better finnage, and you could always do another spawn. BUT if they are spawn sisters (the two girls) you could always end up with marbles.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I do think that Luna could have some beautiful babies, but if she didn't respond to Jiro at all....
If they're sisters you might still get some marbles. And like an earlier poster said, you could always just spawn Jiro to Luna in the future.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, Kurai is Luna's spawn sister so there is no telling what I might get from her :-D...I do plan to breed Luna to Jiro sometime in the future, when this batch(fingers crossed) grows up and is ready to go...

Update: Kurai has egged up spectacularly shows breeding stripes every time she gets near Jiro, Jiro has gone nuts and built a pretty decent bubble nest.

The bad thing is, I put Kurai's tank into the breeding tank with Jiro to get help them both into a breeding mind set and Kurai jumped from her tank into Jiro's. She has done this twice and is completely egged up to the maximun with extreme breeding stripes...I was going to take her out and let them condition for a bit longer but the way her and Jiro are following each other around the tank, swimming all S-shaped and basically giving each other the eyes I have come to the conclusion that they are both ready....Here's hoping for the best.

Will post some pics. later this evening ;-)


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are a few update pics. of Kurai:


















She does look egged up, Right?

And a pic of her and Jiro that would have been awesome if my camera would have focused right:


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG! I almost missed it! Jiro and Kurai have started the spawn without ME! I just looked over there and Jiro has her in a really tight embrace! There are already little eggs in the nest and Kurai is even helping put them up in the NEST!

I have no pics. just yet! But will def. be updating once they are done...which could take awhile, cause Kurai is seriously FULL of eggs....*DOES EXCITED DANCE* :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D *does flip in mid air* LOL


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

The bubble nest is steadily filling with EGGS...there are sooo many I can't count and Kurai really is helping with putting eggs in the nest, she gets the ones Jiro misses(and he seems to miss quite a lot) and puts them right back up in the nest where they belong. Its so COOL to watch them working together, they are such a PERFECT pair!

Sorry, still no pics. I'm afraid of distracting them....


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Good luck!!! Can't wait to see 'em


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Me Either! LOL


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooo I can't wait to see what comes from this spawn.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't believe they have been going at this since a little before 3:00 its almost six now...so that means its been three hours!!! And they are still going strong, she just released maybe 20 eggs in one go...the nest is just about filled to capacity in some spots :shock:


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow 0.0 My pair are still in the nip chase stage. My female has a ripped tail and a couple missing scales, but she's still got her verticals and going strong.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

congrats on the spawn. i am super excited for you.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

His betta's are beautiful ^.^


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

*does super EXCITED dance* :-D

NCpanthersgirl- Thanx for the complement XD ...but I would like to point out that I am a she...not a HE, LOL


...unless you were talking about Chard56's fish(where I got my girls) then I agree completely, he has some BEAUTIFUL fish!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, they just finished spawning. Jiro chased her away in a very unceremonious fashion, He was like "get outta my house woman!" and she was like "Sheesh...guess the honeymoon is over, huh..." ;-) 

There are like a million eggs(extreme exaggeration) and they all look good, I'm saying my prayers and hoping for a really good hatch! 

Thanks for all the replies guys!

here are a few pics. of the jiro with his eggs:


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Heh, whoopsss 

Though it's true that all of Chard's betta's are gorgeous.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL don't worry about it, I was worried my screen name might cause some confusion XD

And yes, I couldn't be happier with the fish I've gotten from him! Kurai is probably the best fish I've ever owned...aside from Jiro that is XD


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I will confess it was the sn that threw me >.< 

All I've seen and heard has been positive when it comes to Chard.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats!! Can't wait till they hatch!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

*holds breath in anticipation* :-D I'm glad betta's only take about two or three days to hatch...if I had to wait any longer I think I would pass out from lack of oxygen XD JK


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

lol, I just hope mine spawn soon. They're still chasing. One minute chasing, one minute hiding...and repeat. >.<


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I Know what you mean, just make sure to watch them closely, cause they change their minds about each other so fast you'd think they were bi-polar. One minute they are chasing each other around like mortal enemies, then before you know it they are under the bubble nest together being lovey dovey...

Its actually very cool to watch them when they suddenly decide they love each other, seeing critters that were mortal enemies suddenly working together so perfectly! It really is awe inspiring, so make sure you don't miss it!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm hoping not to. I have to work from 7-3 in the morning I'm all that's running through my head is fucccckkkk what if I miss it?! But hopefully they'll spawn in the morning. For now his bubble nest just keeps growing and she keeps accumulating tiny injuries. A missing scale or two here or there. The worst seems to be a big rip in her tail. 

Being patient sucks, how did you do it?! >.<


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I was lucky, Kurai and Jiro were so crazy about each other that I didn't have to wait long! Plus today was just one of those dayz where I didn't have much to do but chill on the computer and wait for the big event...normal waiting period is about three dayz for me...Jiro and Kurai were on day two...


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah okay, so if they're still chasing when I go to bed that's pretty normal. Good. I know everything I read said it can take anywhere from an hour to 3 days...but when you're in the moment and watching all the chasing and ridiculousness you forget things. >.<


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

chard is amazing. the only reason he gets all good feedback is because there is nothing bad to say about him and his fish. congrats and I am crossing my fingers and toes for you!!!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Your fish are amazing  and I love the coloring of them both. Lol Luna the creepy eye


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! Thanks, all of you for the wonderfull praise. It really makes my day! I almost teared up when I read about my babies making babies for someone else.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Its my pleasure Chard, how could I not praise the guy who's given me two of the healthiest and most beautiful betta's I've ever had the pleasure of owning, I only hope that I can raise these babies with the same care and love you raised yours with ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jirothebetta said:


> Well, they just finished spawning. Jiro chased her away in a very unceremonious fashion, He was like "get outta my house woman!" and she was like "Sheesh...guess the honeymoon is over, huh..." ;-)
> 
> There are like a million eggs(extreme exaggeration) and they all look good, I'm saying my prayers and hoping for a really good hatch!
> 
> ...


Awesome pic! Those are going to be some amazing fry, Jiro.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanx sakura! 

Here are some update pics. If you look closely you can see the fry developing a bit:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Those are some amazing close-up pics. Did you leave Jiro in the tank?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I was suprised how good they turned out...I'm not the best pic taker.

and yes, I have left Jiro in to take care of his fry...he has been an awesome daddy so far...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i definitely want some fry from these guys!!!!!!!! when i saw your male i started drooling. thats how amazingly beautiful he is!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I wish I had the room for breeding. For now I will live vicariously through this spawn log and Punki's spawn log. Jiro is such an awesome looking guy, I still can't believe he's not an AB boy.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

:-D *is too happy and proud for words* :-D Thanks guys! I'm glad I'm not the only one excited here! *grinning from ear to ear*


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I WANT THAT CAMERA!! If I had that one I would take mine and throw on a busy highway and sit and watch it get ran over and over and....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Chard56 said:


> I WANT THAT CAMERA!! If I had that one I would take mine and throw on a busy highway and sit and watch it get ran over and over and....


:lol: I'm right with you. If I'd known I was going to get into fish, especially fish as beautiful as bettas, I wouldn't have gotten such a cheap camera.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

This actually my mom's camera, Its a little red Nikon coolpix that she got at wal-mart for about 150 $ It takes great close up pics. but doesn't always get the color right, so you do have to do a little editing sometimes.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I just took some more pics, now they are starting to actually look like little fish, you can see their little tails curled up inside the bubbles:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

soooo cute. i agree that camera is amazing!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Its safe to say I love this camera! Can't wait till I have pics. of actuall little fry swimming around to show you guys :3


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I spent well over $200 for mine and they didn't have the one I wanted so I settled on the one I got that was on sale. I think it was a floor model, like the salespeople dropped it on the floor one too many times! I spend hours upon hours taking and editing pictures to post on Aquabid and the forums. With a good camera I could spend more time with my Bettas and my children. What kind and model of camera is that?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

LX. I know what you mean, even with this nifty little camera's awesome focus ability it still takes me about an Hour on average to get a decent pic. of my guys. I think most camera's have the ability to test the average joe's patience at least a little. They are either too cheap or have way to many buttons...either way, it takes work to get a good photo no matter what you do...

@ CHArd56- the camera is a Nikon COOLPIX L22, Me and my mom got it for about 120$(I said 150$ in an earlier post but this was incorrect) from Wal-mart...


UPDATE: OMG, I can see the eggs(or should I say little curled up fry) starting to wiggle and squiggle, at first I thought my eyes were playing tricks with me! They are soo cute its almost unbearable! They are also starting to fall out of the nest more often, Jiro is working hard to keep up....


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally like luna. I would love to see some more marbles. If you are selling them i would definetly get some of teh babies!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing would please me more than to have a few of my fry go to the members of this forum...of course I am trying not to count my chickens(er...bettas XD) till they hatch ;-)


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have that same exact camera!!! Mine's orange XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD thats so cool, its really is a good little model though I will admit it took me about a year to really figure it out x.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've got a Canon Elph SD1300 that I really like except it DOESN'T take good close-up pics. >.< Jiro, those egg/larva/fishies are so adorable. I mean, for little white balls of . . . eggs.  Can't wait for pics of the little fry.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I know right!!! I coulnd't understand it untill I read the instructon manuel for the first time XD Wait, I'm not sure it's an L22. How can I check?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Usually has the model number printed somewhere on the camera.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oops, mine's a S3000. But they're both Nikon Coolpixes XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I think it should tell you on the bottom of the camera, there should be a little shiny tag on the bottom with its full title...

I see more wigglies in there...*fingers crossed*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wigglies! Has it been that long already that they could be ready to hatch?


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I ish wanting pictures  and a female


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If I could have a fry from every spawn from every person who breeds on this forum. Well, I know for sure I'd want one from Punki and definitely one from you, Jiro and I gotta have one from Nexangelus. Sigh. *goes off into fry fantasy land*


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

-Ties a rope around Sakura's ankle to prevent her from floating away-

Beautiful fishes


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*comes back to reality* Huh, oh, thanks Bettawolf. 

I can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

OoOOO Yay! I finally found time to read around and just got to read your thread, YAY wigglers! I remember when my eggs started wiggling, then two hours later a few were hatched and then the real excitement began  Your male and female are both so pretty, and your camera is amazing! I take 100's of pics and delete till i get just a few decent ones to hang onto. Cant wait to hear another update and see more pics, congrats!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I have achieved FRY!!!! THey are sooo tiny and CUTE! Jiro has his hands full just keeping the squigly little things in the nest, Its a constant journey of up and down for him, they are soo active its almost unbelievable...sometimes they drop all the way to the bottom, and you are like, OH NOOO'S and then the swim back up all by themselves, Fiesty little suckers! XD :


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

That's why I only have the water level at about 3 or 4 inches so Dad doesn't have to work so hard. The best one I ever had was a Gold DT that I let take care of them for 3 days after they were free swimming. I counted (by hand one at a time) 619 fry. He had them all lined up and wouldn't let a one of them stray. I'm excited for you. Yea, wigglers!!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, id forgotten how small they were when they had their eggsack still, great pictures and YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations to you, Jiro and Kurai. As mentioned before, they will be beautiful when they grow up! Good luck in the time to come and enjoy them as they grow!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww so tiny and cute :3


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yay pictures! AWWW they are so adorable


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thanx everybody! The kids are starting to free swim a bit...not much, but they sure are trying!

Here are some more pics...I think I've taken about a hundred XD :




























Some of the babies are developing dark coloration on their bodies...I think I might have a few black one's in this batch :shock:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyyyyyyyy for babies!!! so happy for you. put me at the top of your waiting list for some babies!!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

;-) Will do! :-D


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW! So cute and tiny. Your probobly getting tired of hearing it but again AWESOME pictures! I couldnt manage to catch a good picture of their details until they were freeswimming. Its funny, it is like having a child, they are so tiny, then they grow and you look at a pic of how small they were and its shocking XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

IKR! I feel like a new mommy, taking like a million pics. of her new baby er, babies XD I can't wait until they day they are all grown up and I can look back at the pics. and say...Look how tiny and funny looking you were XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys...I've been thinking, what kind of betta's should I expect to get from this spawn? I mean...I'm thinking its obvious I'm going to get some green halfmoon's...but what are the other possibilities? I believe Kurai's daddy was a halfmoon green butterfly, and her mother was a halfmoon green marble...if that helps any, I don't have any history on Jiro though...

Any suggestions would be cool, ;-) I'm just being curious...


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here are pics of Kurai's parents.














Here are some of the other males from that spawn. You may get some similar colors in your spawn. Some of them look like Jiro.










































That's just a few males from the parents spawn.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O *breathlessly in love with all of Kurai's spawn brothers!!!* 

I had no Idea Kurai had such handsome brothers...I really am breathless! 
To think that I might get babies that gorgeous is just...WoW :-D


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

No, not her spawn brothers; the parent's. Those are her Uncles.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

You have gorgeous fish Chard very beautiful


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I read your post wrong X. . They are gorgeous though,
it give's me a better idea of the variety I might see in this spawn
...and what I see makes me happy XD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

wow chard every time i see your bettas i swoon.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Noo, why don't I have any more space for more bettas????? I want a little Jiro! Those were amazing pics, I love the last one where you could see the little eyeballs. Incredible!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awww Sakura, I would love for you to be able to get a little Jiro, darn you limited space X/...I agree, that last one was my favorite..that and the one with Jiro's big ol' head in the frame XD

Its safe to say I don't get tired of watching the little things, they are starting to absorb their eggs sacks and are floating more horizontally than vertically, they are also making little frenzied Journeys into the unknown space outside of the bubble nest, its so cute to watch them zip out then zip back in all quick like...and Jiro has actually made his bubble nest larger to accomadate them, he's still being a wonderful and very attentive daddy...he's also very protective, he keeps attacking my snails every time they come anywhere near the nest, aims straight for the head and shock puts them to the other side of the tank...its very interesting to watch...and kinda funny cause the snails kinda recover and look around like "what hit me!" XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I see some free swimmers in there, more and more are venturing out of the nest...Jiro seems a upset by this, I guess he doesn't want his babies to grow up XD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

awww poor daddy jiro. one day your supporting their every move and the next they leave you to travel. just like humans except with bettas its literal!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

You forgot the part where they know everything and tell you that you don't, then they leave and then they come back and then they leave and....! LOL!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha chard!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD its exactly like that...for Jiro I mean XD He keeps swimming up and grabbing the rebellious little suckers and putting them back in the nest and out they swim again...every now and then one will panic about something and zip right back into the nest...Its very fun to watch XD


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

You should get a video if you can. They sound so adorable to watch


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, none of the video I got was worth posting...this camera just can't focus enough in video mode...but I did get some more pics. of them...a few are of them free swimming, the others are of them just chillen in the nest...





































I was looking back at the other pics. I posted and it was like wow...it wasn't but a day or two ago that these guys were just little funny look'in lumps in a nest...now they are like little tiny tadpole fish, I'm so proud of my babies XD Thankful to that they have made it this far...time will tell...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Chard56 said:


> You forgot the part where they know everything and tell you that you don't, then they leave and then they come back and then they leave and....! LOL!


Haha, and don't forget the part where they ask for money and want you to do their laundry. 

Jiro, they look awesome! They're . . . eyeballs with tails!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD exactly! I can't wait until they are eyeballs with actual fins LOL XD


I'm thinking on doing a kind of betta developement chart, starting with the eggs at different stages and on into adult hood... kinda like a record of different stepping stones someone who is breeding for the first time can expect to see...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, it happens faster than you think, if Punki's spawn log is anything to go by. Poor Jiro, he's like, "Darn it, kids, I didn't give you permission to go off by yourself, get back here!"


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually, now that they are all starting to swim on there own he is getting less paranoid, he still picks up the random baby and puts it in the nest but for the most part he is like," Meh, they think their so smart, let them swim back home on their own, grumble grumble grumble" XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: But he's still ready to help if they need him. What a great dad.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD he tries...


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

i say its luna. i can only imagine what her irridecient-ness and his tail coloring would produce  soo purdy i think


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Um...its a little late for that one XD


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL! I want a baby Betta


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD baby betta's ROCK!!!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any idea when you think you'll be removing Jiro? Soudn slike he's being an absolute dollw ith them  if only you could keep him int here forever


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm thinking I might remove him tonight or tomorrow, for right now he's still caring for them and bringing the ones that aren't quite free swimming yet back to the nest when they are having trouble. I'm thinking as long as he's being a good daddy I'll let him have full custody of the kids...the second he does something... "questionable" his visiting rights will be revoked XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

After all, fry abuse laws are quite strict: eat one and you're outta there.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD LOL yes they are...and I'm an even stricter enforcer, I'm like camando betta mama XD "Jiro, if I even see you look'in at a baby wrong I'll pull you outta that tank so fast you'll be cross-eyed" of course if he knew that waiting for him is a nice, warm, stress free doctor tank...he might decide being daddy of the year can wait XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: He'd be like, "You mean you'll babysit? Really? Get me outta here then!" *does dance of anticipation* I can't wait to see how many of the fry look like him. Those true green bettas are hard to find, most are teal with some green. And I still can't believe you found him at a pet store! He's sooo handsome!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I can almost invision him giving the *long look* at a fry, just so I would now he meant business XD

Jiro's actually not a *true green* betta, despite what he looks like on camera he is actually a really pretty turquoise color, which is what attracted me to him in the first place...for some reason any kind of flash make's him look green *shrugs* I don't quite understand it, but he's my pretty boy either way...


and I'll admit, I never have quite gotten over the shock of seeing his handsome butt sitting so neatly in a new shipment of petco betta's...it blew my mind :shock: XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, I wish I could meet Jiro in person so I could see what he looks like turquoise. He really has gorgeous fins, too. What kind of tails are you expecting from this spawn?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

For the most part I'm expecting halfmoons, both of Kurai's parents were halfmoons and so were most of her uncles, so that's my best guess, I couldn't really expect to see any of Jiro's double tailed genes until an F2 generation...but then, a girl can dream XD...you know...Jiro is also a rose tail...so if I'm lucky I might get one or two of those, there really is no telling...I guess we will just have to wait and see ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*looks around trying to find space for one more tank* Wow, those are going to be some gorgeous bettas when they grow up.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG...I just looked in my tank and could only find like two babies...It freaked me out really badly, then Jiro swam up to the bubble nest and spit out like 20 of them right in front of my face XD He looked so proud of his self, kinda like he was saying "see that! I am a good daddy! Lets see any normal father round up twenty children and carry them home in his mouth!" XD XD XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Instead of how many marshmallows can you fit in your mouth, it's how many of your kids. Good job, Jiro.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD He really is a good daddy...I can't believe I ever doubted him XD


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have extra space, but my parents are the issue >.> Too bad they won't let me get one, they'll be so purty!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

On my compter Jiro shows up as blue.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O you could always smuggle it into your house...like super fish ninja style XD Jk


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

xD *Puts on Ninga Betta suit* Ninga Bettas!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Teenage mutant NINJA BETTAS XD


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hehe Your Jiro sound slike a fun fishy to water  kinda like my Oscar. Always the character. as for the flash turning your bettas blue I ahve the same issue with Jude's fins.

With Flash:








Without flash(natural true colors):


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would totally get one of your babies if I could. 
Right now I'm getting ready to go back to school, and finding space in my room for another fish would be a problem. Beautiful babies though!


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

how far away from lake charles are you? i am considering getting one or two from you, but i am trying to figure out how long they would be in the mail if i had them sent priority


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

@ betawolf- XD your Jude is like a completely different fish with the flash...I think it might be the green iridesence on the body of the fish that does it, I think the flash reflects off of it...

@ regalesse- I'm from the baton rouge area, so it probably wouldn't take any time at all to ship them...of course they won't be ready for new homes for awhile now ;-) 

I'm about to upload some new photos in a minute...prepare for CUTENESS! XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are the pics. of free swimming cuteness XD :


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Aww they are so cute  I so want one..or two or like five XD. I'm so used to seeing Jiro all lerking in the background all grr like lol


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Whatcha' got to eat?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're so cute! Such cute eyeballs!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD he's still lurking in their, he's just not as paranoid about the camera any more XD

@ Sakura- XD

@ chard- for now I'm adding infusoria...I can't always tell if their eating it but they definitely seem to be nipping at something in there. I think I'm gonna start the BBS this evening, at least then I can see their little bellies turning pink...

Here's one with a full belly...I think :|...it just so hard to tell...they're soooo tiny...I can't wait until they aren't so microscopic anymore :shock: :


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

What kind of bbs? San Fransisco Bay or Great Salt Lakes?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm actually not sure, I bought them in a little vacuum sealed tube at my LPS...It probably would have told me on the package but I already threw that out a while back :|...So far I've had great hatch rates from them though, used the same container to feed Tomiko back when he was little and hatched some more about a week or two ago with the same success...where ever they come from they've served their purpose well...but I will probably buy a few more in the coming weeks, I've got like fifty fry in there! :shock: :-D


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

they are extremely adorable. i can't wait to see them as they get bigger. yes, i did know they were still incredibly young. but i am hopeful to get a few young ones from all the La breeders cajunamy included.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

What cute little ones, their faces are so innocent when they are babies, looking at everything thinking "what is that, can i eat it, where am i?" )


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to feed San Fransisco bay brand but the fry couldn't eat them until they were a week old. I now use the Great Salt Lakes brand and can feed it to them the day after they are free swimming along with the infusoria so the smaller ones and slow starters can still eat the infusoria.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...too be honest, I didn't know there where different sized brands of brines shrimp...I always just figured brine shrimp were brine shrimp, you know?

I just looked it up...the brand I bought is the san francisco bay type X. I guess I figured they would be too big for the babies to eat yet, its just so frustrating when you are not 100 % sure they are eating what you are feeding them. Its so much easier on the mind to look in a tank and see a bunch of little peach colored tummies instead of standing their squinting and trying to see little brown dots of food inside little brown dots of fish X. ...I'm thinking next hatch I will definitely be buying the great salt lakes brand!

Thanks for the heads up chard ;-)


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't know until last year myself. It has greatly improved my fry survival rate the first 10 days. I had read on a forum about feeding bbs from day one and replied that my fry would starve to death before they were big enough to eat them. Then I got a smart *ss reply that there were different sizes of brine shrimp. Excuuuuuse me, I thought what a jerk. It's not like it's common knowledge. I don't think I've ever read an article specifying which brand was the smaller of the two, I just started buying the GSL's brand in 435 gram coffee can sized containers for about $30 instead of the little 6 gram carded jars for $6 a piece. I was going through one or two of the little ones a week and the big one lasts me 6 or 8 months depending on how many spawns I'm growing out.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, its certainly a first for me...some people can be a little, meh, smart alecky about stuff like that. I can tell you I certainly wish I had a can of that GSL brine shrimp right now...it would help me relax a bit...I wonder if any of my LPS or LFS would carry some...


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I had to take an 80 mile round trip every other month or so and buy the little jars 6 or 8 at a time. $30 in gas and $40 for the bs eggs. Now I buy the big can from Ken's fish food online. If you can't find any let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O Ken's fish food has everything I could ever possibly need! I just skimmed through the site and I was like :shock: ...I'm about to go talk with my mom about ordering some of their brine shrimp...though 30 $ seems a little out of my reach right now...I might end up buying some golden pearls and some decapsulated brine shrimp instead...but either way, I think I've found my fish food place...

Thanx XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They are so cute Jiro! They're just eyeballs! Cute little eyeballs XD


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Chard, I was born in MO! I lived in the St. Louis area. Now we moved up here. (Sorry for off-topic)

I can't wait to see them grown-up!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

THanx XD I end up staring at them for hours sometimes...sooo much CUTENESS XD

...Oh, I went ahead and took Jiro out of the breeding tank, he was still being a good father but to be honest he was starting to look a little tired, plus he let the bubble nest shrink to just a few clumps of bubbles. You could say I took him out for his own health, but now he's in a super clean tank in a dark room to let him recuperate...I'm sure he's not going to mind me baby sitting from now on out XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No, he was probably waiting for that moment. "Sigh, when's the babysitter supposed to come? I could really use a rest, kick back in my plants with a nice bloodworm and relaaaaax."


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

bloodworms=cigars 

Congrats on the fry


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Exactly! :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He deserves a break, what a good dad!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys thought I would do a quick update! 

So far both Jiro and Kurai are healed up and looking like their old selves again and the babies have all graduated from infusoria to BBS :-D

I've had about two big scares since I last posted. One was a temp drop(I lost about 4 ) and another was a damsel fly nymph(they look a lot like dragon fly larva) I found him in the tank perched in my mossy plants looking hungery this morning! I grabed him out of there as quickly as I could but there's no telling what kind of damaged he's done...stupid damsel fly(as a side note, blood worms are actually damsel fly larva. Something to chew on if you feed you fish live blood worms :shock

I seem to have ended up with about 10 or 20(of course these guys are such good hiders. I can stare at the tank for an hour and not see a single one and then bam, suddenly about 10 are swimming along the top :shock: so I'm not really sure of the exact numbers) But I seem to have ended up with a good manageable amount so I'm fairly happy :-D

....I will probably post some pictures this evening if I get the chance! They have about doubled in size in the last few days ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Grr, I'm sorry to hear about the damsel fly. *squish bug* But 10-20 is a good number. Lots of pretty little bettas waiting to grow up. I'm glad to hear Jiro and Kurai are back to 100% too.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, the damsel fly was a panic moment, especially since I couldn't find one fry that morning, but once I took him out they imediately started showing up all over the tank. It was another one of those "Phew" moments XD 

Its definitely an ease on the heart to have both of my beauties back to full color. Jiro actually had me very worried for a couple of days. He would just barely swim around the tank and had turned a very very pale grey with serious stress stripes. He looked about the same way he had looked when I first brought him home. It really scared me! I kept thinking about how Ncpanters lost her beautiful calisto over night and it nearly had me in tears...thankfully pulled through after about 4 dayz of making me worry half to death. Kurai already grew back her fins and Jiro's looking his normal dark color's again, he even blew me a bubble nest this morning :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

D: Blood worms are midge fly larva.. Maybe what you're giving them isn't bloodworms..


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...Well that was a brain fart moment  I don't know how I got midge and damsel flies confused...I guess my sleepy brain made that weird connection XD...but it does make me wonder where the creature came from then? I do know for a fact what I'm feeding is blood worms though...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Weird... :/ Do you have some plnts in there? It could have hitched a ride or whatever left it there, flew in from somewhere and laid eggs.. I think you should keep an eye for others


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad Jiro pulled through and I definitely agree with Fighter, keep an eye out for any more of those things.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad to hear both parents made a full recovery, and you have plenty of little bettas!!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply (busy day) I just did a decent search of the tank. I can't seem to find any more damsel fly nymphs...not that that makes me feel relaxed in any way. I'm tempted just to take all the plants and hiding spots out of there so I can get a decent head count and make sure I really am rid of those disgusting things XP...I just don't think I could handle waking up one morning and not finding a single baby


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

It might be a good idea. When i had a dragonfly nymph, i noticed the numbers dropping but thought they were hiding, till i woke up and saw NONE, then saw the skin of a dragon fly nymph laying on the floor, found a nymph after that and removed. I searched it as best i could and the next day 0 fry again, once i spent the day carefully removing the fry i then tore that tank apart and found 4 more hiding. SO GROSS. Why do these bugs have to sneak into our artificial natural attempted breeding tanks =[ I hate them >.< Least once i got them out one by one, all day i ended up with 9 fry, i liked the number 40 better but ah well  If it helps any, dragon fly nymphs would hide in the floating plants and on the non floating plants and their colors could camouflage them really well. Not sure if what you got is the same, i hope they are all gone though


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jiro, I would take those plants out and rinse them and then do your headcount. Better to know for sure than wonder all the time.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if they get any older and you are planning to sell them can i have just one or two ? the parents are sooooo beautiful i couldnt help saying that i would mostly want a female though if you could tell there genders when there older please keep me in mind i always wanted to buy a fry from a breeder (you sound like someone i could trust [dumb ebay] ;]) also i really don't want to spend like 50 dollars on one fry if your selling them under 40-50 dollars i would be happy to =] ( got to tell my parents first X]]) i would like to get a female like jiro's color but it really dosen't matter to me as much

sorry that is a little later talk about your fries (couldnt help it) i know for sure you are going to have gorgeous babies ( the parents are so pretty thats why) am astonished you really found a color like jiro's at a petstore?? wow am amazed 0-0


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Jiro buddddyyyy how about sending me a female so i can breed Teeth here in a few months XD
No but good luck and I bet they turn out beautiful.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jiro, I'll trade you 9 platy fry for a betta fry. :-D


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha Sakura, I think we are all asking Jiro for some of the fry XD
I just want a pretty female  I am looking at breeding teeth with a wild type here sometime


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I want a fry AND I want to find a home for my platy fry. Although Jiro already knows that I have no room, no matter how much I wish I did. But maybe the next time, I'll have room.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

what type of platy do you have? Maybe you can send me a few


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It was my Hi-Fin platy who dropped but who knows what the father looked like. She's orange with a tan body and has the mickey mouse thing on her tail.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Very cute, hmm I may have to have you send me some here eventually... I will have to think on it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have two females and a male, I'll have plenty of platy fry over the next several months.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

woohoo yay for baby platies. I will send you some fry from my spawns


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I would love to send you some fry!(Sakura, I'm tempted to take you up on the platy offer XD) I wish I had enough to send everyone on here a baby...sadly my number's seem to have decreased exponentially over the last week  I took out almost all my plants and did an official head count. I didn't find any more of those damsel fly nymphs(though I did see some strange leggy thing crawling around in there) I seem to have about 10 or 12 little fry left(of course even without the plants they still find place's to hide but that's just a rough estimate). Some are light bodied(I am thinking these might turn out to be marbles), some are brown(probably multi-colors), and some are very dark(am thinking these will be the Jiro juniors as they are much bigger than the others :shock

XD I'm glad I'm not the only one excited to see the little critter's grown up and in full plumage so to speak. I will keep you guys posted as things progress as best I can...though I don't seem to be finding enough time to be on here like I could over the summer :-?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That weird leggy thing, gosh, I hope it wasn't a dragonfly nymph. I'm sorry to hear your numbers dropped, Jiro. But 10-12 seems like a good reasonable number to raise. Now at least it will be easier to separate the males.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, its a decent number and I'm actually kinda happy with it although very sad that I lost so many. I was so used to walking up to the tank and spotting about 20 of them right up front. I knew something was wrong when I noticed their numbers dropping over night I just never imagined that that ugly as sin creature was in my tank. Now I have to search just to see one or two  But at least that means my remaining fish will get more attention than they would have before...


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep hopefully the rest will grow up big and strong strong strong 

Yes Jiro send them to us you know you want to  If you want to send me a fem I will send you a fry of five back ^_- XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How old are they now, Jiro?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Of course, the second these guys are grown you can take your pick...I won't really be willing to discuss prices until after these guys have reached adult hood though...(Think around 5 or 6 bucks on average, nothing pricey, especially for my budddiieesss here on the forum XD) ^_- :-D

...I think that they are about two weeks now...or just about that...let me check...

(well they hatched on the 3 of august so I would say they are just a little more than two weeks...almost three weeks :shock: I can't believe that much time has passed already, it feels like its only been a week


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

woohoo can't wait to see them. I bet that are going to be beautiful fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*sniff* They grow up so fast, it's so amazing. They must be the cutest little things now.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD thanks, They really are, I will try to get some pics. of them tomorrow morning if I can :-D They've probably double or tripled in size since I last posted pictures XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried something different today, Misquito larva! At first I was like, nah, they aren't big enough yet, but then I went ahead and threw the tiniest one's I could find in there. They were a little hesitant at first. Just swimming around staring at them like they were alien creatures, then one of the largest swam up to a 'squito twice the size of her/his head. I thought she/he was just being curious but then, Wham! Instant full stomach! XD
After that they all seemed to get the idea(except for the tiniest of the bunch which I gave some BBS)

I now have a tank full of little balloon bellies XD I feel like a good momma again XD XD

Sigh, no pics. though, I sat there for like 20 minutes trying to get a decent shot of them with no luck...they just move to much now...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's okay, we understand about the pics. I mean, most of us can't get good pics of our grown fish. 

I'm glad they can eat "solid" food now!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyy i need pics. i haven't been able to visit this thread because of vacation. how are they doin?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD me too, It just makes everything so much easier when you can see them with full stomachs :-D

@mernincrazy- Good to have you back! Hope you had a wonderful vacation :-D. Everybody's doing great so far, I've already noticed a difference in growth since I started feeding the misquito larva, they really love those things XD 

I did finally get some pictures of them...they aren't wonderful but good enough I think ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They look so happy and full, Jiro. I can tell they're well taken care of.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks sakura! That means a lot to hear you say that :-D It certainly hasn't been easy XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I bet it hasn't. It's a huge undertaking but they do look so healthy and happy. And full, very full. You're doing an awesome job, I'm impressed, I really am. All of you who breed bettas really are amazing to me.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks :-D I'm glad I can share the experience of this with you and everyone else who's following this thread, it makes me happy! XD Plus, you have no idea how much the support and praise really does mean to me


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

They're beautiful!! It's easy to see they're well cared for


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Well done Jiro I can't wait to see them grow more. You are being a great parent to them ^_^


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

:-D Thanks!

So, its update time again. Everybody is doing good, they are even starting to resemble fish a bit XD I have one that has become my favorite(of course I love all of them XD) I call him super fry and he IS HUGE! Like three times the size of the others :shock: but thats not the reason he's my favorite, the reason I love this guys so much is that he actually took on my old nemisis(damself fly larve) and WON! XD. It was an exceptionally small damsel fly larva but still, it was a pretty momentous occasion :-D He actually swallowed it whole...well almost whole, the head was sticking out of his mouth >.< ...he eventually spit it out, which kinda relieved me, I thought I was gonna have to grab it out of his mouth some how cause it really was to big for him. Needless to say I'm a proud, proud mama ;-) I think I'm gonna name him something like Gladiator or Maaximus or maybe even Gaurdian...I'm not sure yet...I might wait till his colors come in to actually name him :-D

Any way, here are a few pics. of the kids :

This is Super fry!




























and super frys somewhat smaller brother, Jiro Jr. :



















and a even smaller, more petite fry I think is a girl:


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Way to go SuperFry you are one strong baby. They are looking great Jiro. You are doing a wonderful job. How hard was it to revive Jiro and the female(forgetting name sorry lol) back to good health? I was reading that they need a lot of care after spawning.

Also we need to find a way to ship fry back and forth to other members XD, just have a ring of fry shipments to our friends. Here you go and I get one out of your next batch. XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They are so darling! >3< I can't wait to watch my own grow up (and be born first lol) Super fry is a cutie! A brave cutie


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

They're so cute!! Glad to hear the parents are back to their normal selves, and what an amzing fry Super Fry is!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would love to see there development, mines are still in eggs -_-", it's only been 1 day but it seems sooo long XP the suspense is killing me!!. keep us posted =DD
when are you planning to sell them? if you could tell when it's time i'd likea female that has jiro's colors X3


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

GO SUPERFRY! He is obviously way more developed, they look so so great and happy. Isnt it amazing how they can gobble those mosquito larvae at their little size? XD Your pictures are great also, you captured all their detail, i can see their foods in their tummy clear even. Keep us updated, i love watching them grow


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thanks guys :-D I'm really gushing over super fry over here, I just can't wait to see what he turns out like XD

and thanks Punki XD I try really hard to get decent pics. for you guys to look at, I'm glad you like em XD

Um, to answer your question amphibiante. Kurai(the female) actually perked up within just a day or two(she's actually already back in breeding condition)...Jiro on the other hand turned super pale when I took him out of the breeding tank and stayed that way for a whole week...it really scared me at first but after a while of pampering and loving, misquito larva, salt, and a little peace and quiet he went back to his old active vibrant self. ;-)



P.S: a fry trading circle would be a fun idea ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Jiro, 2 questions: What size tank did you use for the spawn? And how do you do water changes without upsetting the babies? D:
I ask you because you're awesome lol!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay good to know Jiro ^_^. I want to breed both Prince Poppycock and Thoth when I find that girl I have been looking for ^_^. I love them both dearly so it would pain me more than anything to lose them. 


I know a fry trading circle would be perfect we could get help support our addictions and make the LFS and such hate us at the same time XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i also need a little bit help to since your fry have a great and fast development, my fries will hatch tomorrow or in 2 days (yikes, little time 0.o) can you help me out a little since this is my first time and am really nervous. so can you show me the rope's ? i will be glad. very cutie babies X3 can't wait to see there colors coming in =D and very, VERY beautiful parents i wish i could get my hands on a HM female >.<''. gotta wait to see my spawn then.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD XD I'm glad you think so ;-) 

I used a ten for my spawning tank, they are like the perfect size because they're so easy to manage XD

I actually water changed at first by just adding water to the already half full tank(carefully and slowly so send your babies flying >.< ), then as time progresses I start doing little water changes with a tiny little air line tube. You have to be super care full that you don't suck up any fry though...It helps to have a well planted tank set up for the whole breeding thing, the plants help water quality a lot and the serve the dual purpose of giving you female a good hiding spot ;-)

Oh, and bettalover I would love to able to help you...of course there are many more experienced people on here who could probably give you much better advice  :-D ...

but please, bear in mind that breeding really is a bit of stressful thing to under go, for you and your fish. You have to go into it fully mentally prepared for the worst all the while wishing and working for the best. Most of the time everything works out perfectly and both fish come out of it just a healthy and beautiful as they were before. Even the best breeders lose babies and parents in the process, it happens sometimes, even with the best care...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Jiro  I have a 5 gallon, do you think it would work? Or should I get a ten? I don't mind buying another ..
I'm mainly worried about the water changes.. I don't wanna shock the little guys ><
Ooh! Oh! I'm finally getting MWs fo free! So happy! *Hops in place*


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay for micro worms, I'm already super excited for you XD XD

I think a 5 gallon would work, at least at first, but a ten gallon really is optimal ;-) ...I think that they are even having a sale on them at petsmart...or at least they were last time I went...

and don't worry so much about water changes, its not some super science or something, you just have to make sure the water you are adding in is fresh, clean, safe, and room temp or a little warmer...it helps to store the water in a room that doesn't get very much AC...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I has no petsmart lol! Only lfs.. But thats ok tanks are pretty cheap here.. I got my 20 gallon with hood for the same cost of what those microworms lol! I think I'll just get a bigger tank..
I'm DYING of excitement! I can't wait for the next few weeks to finish! I'm going to start conditioning on Sunday.. If my girl is in a sorority, I will have to move her to her own place for conditioning right?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i already spawned mines am now worried about fries (i proof that i spawned them lol), so when do you do your first water change? stuff like that i need to be helped since you bred kurai (i think that's her name) and jiro . i could do tiny changes just have a bucket that was in the same room temperature then i pour it in slowly with a cup so it won't send them off in a current X]].


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

BL you could drip the water in using a knotted airline tube.. I plan to do that.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah, It's better to condition a female outside of the sorority. That way you can observe her better and manage the amount of food she eats(in a sorority this is almost impossible) Plus being in a tank on her own should lessen her stress levels, which always helps ;-)

and bettalover, I started my water changes at about a week old, just old enough to be able to stand water temp fluctuations a little better...of course your probably supposed to start the water changes a little earlier than that -_-


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Done then! Ok, Jiro I wont bug you here and hijack anymore lol! I'll PM you if I need any more answers.. Is that ok? Thank you so much for the help! *Super big hug*
Keep the baby pictures coming!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

If your tanks heavily planted you can wait a week if ya want, i think i did my first at a week and my 10g was full to the top and planted when they spawned so i just removed 50% and spent the next 6 hours slowly refilling XD I guess if your doing egg yolk alot and having alot of leftovers youd have to do it sooner, but otherwise it wont kill them to wait a week. Im the same, they were smaller then i could have ever pictured them and once i saw their size i couldnt DARE try XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD sure, you can PM me, I really don't mind at all...I guess it just makes me happy to be able to pass down what I've learned myself XD 

Oh, and thanks for the input PUNKI! XD How are your little ones doin' ?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Doing alright, miss piggys probobly permenantly going to have swim bladder issues but all the rest are well. Growing and coloring by the day  Your post actually made me MISS the 4x a day feeds and magnifying glass


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I know one day I'm gonna miss them being so tiny and cute...but right now I think I'm just relieved to have made it this far XD

I'm sorry to hear about miss piggy, I kinda feel bad at laughing at her back when it was all fun and games but at least she has someone as loving an attentive as you to care for her...a less feeling person might have already culled her without a second thought -_- Personally, I can see her living a full and happy life, and it doesn't take much imagination XD


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah she loves to beg for food all the time, shes spunky and HUNGRY always xD
It couldnt be helped unless i knew and cupped her a longgg time ago but who would have known shed try to eat herself to death as a baby  I took it as her being healthy, she was the largest strongest one for so long because of her eating so i didnt think of it as negative. Dont feel bad about it, she/he will be my special happy little one  Sorry to hijack this thread though! XD
I cat wait to see yours grow and get some color. Mine was a surprise with little expectation, i just KNOW yours will be amazing with their daddy and mommy looking like that!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Punki! ....XD but the surprises are the best part of breeding XD ...Of course it's also exciting when you go out and find that perfect pair that you know are gonna be produce some real fireworks XD XD

Good luck with with your babies! ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks jiro =D just in time to, i have little wigglers now. good luck with your little babies ;]


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are the babies? post some pics. jeez i am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD they're doing great! I did an update and everything on them just yesterday ;-) ...I think its back page or two though XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Well guys, I had to jar Super fry...I just realized that he was actually big enough to eat the biggest of the other fry O.O Plus, he had something in his stomach that looked suspiciously like one of his sisters -_- I'm a little ticked at him right now and very tempted to name him Cannibal :-? ...needless to say, Super fry is going to be on his own for awhile...or at least until the others catch up with him...


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow insane Jiro. SuperFry has gone EEEEEBBBIIIILLLLLL!!!!! XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol just at least he isn't hurting anyone =] can wait how they turn out keep us posted love to see more pics of them soon =]


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD more pics. as requested! Super fry is doing just fine in his own little jar...if anything he's gotten bigger :shock: XD Every one else seems to have gone through their own little growth spurts...though no one seems remotely close to super fry ;-)

These are not quite the quality pics. that I'm used to posting but the best I could do at the moment ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: Super Fry, I'm surprised at you. Goodness, I guess this is the uglier side of mother nature at work. But these fry are also just sooo darn cute that it all evens out. You're doing a fantastic job, Jiro, the fry all look so happy and healthy and well-fed.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Of course well fed, SuperFry went NOMS! lol


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thanks guys!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you are doing an amazing job! keep up the excellent work. and have any fry shown doubletails?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, Mernin, No, no double tails that I can see, but then that was just a little girls wish, I won't see any doubletails till an F2 generation...on a plus note, I seem to have all Halfmoons XD XD XD ...of course only time will tell...XD


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

This log seems aweome, I only read the first couple pages but this log is still epic. Can I see some pictures of them?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

The latest pics are just right above your head ;-) ...I suppose I cooould go get some more though XD XD XD


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol I don't see the pictures but ok xD


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

They are there Marine  don't know why you can't see em though @[email protected]


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

babies! *loves on* i love watching Fry grow! i can't wait till i can breed. .3.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

With Kurai's genes and Jiro's together they should be some awesome Halfmoons from this spawn. I have several dozen of Kurai's neices and nephews that are almost a month old. This post is so nice the way it's continuing. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD THanks Chard, I really am very excited about this spawn, color wise and fin wise. Kurai and Jiro are both my exact dream fish, plus I've always been very impressed with the spread of Kurai's tail, there are times where if I didn't know any better I'd think she was a male XD so really their's no telling what her son's are gonna look like XD XD XD ....I'm kinda hoping for at least one boy with Jiro's lacy fins though, they are just soooo beautiful XD


...on a side note I took a couple of new photos but I don't quite have the energy to upload them tonight...hopefully I'll get a little time tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

<_< >_> feel like sending me some fry? XD
I will send you some poppycock babies XD

Also they look AMAZING.
Got any new pics?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Yep, sure do ;-) (poppycock is beautiful by the way XD )

Here's a pic of super fry, contemplating a mosquito dinner XD : 










and another of him, this time trying to pick a fight with a snail XD XD XD :









Here's one of Jiro Jr, he's just a little behind Super fry in the size department:



























Here's one of Tiny, the cute little runt of the litter:









and a bad pic of Jiro Jr. twin....I think


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, I love Tiny. You got such a great pic! Heck, they're all awesome pics. They're all so darn adorable!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awwww, I'm glad you think so XD XD XD ...tiny really is the tiniest one in there by far, the smallest of the smallest...its almost like she's barely grown a centimeter. I saw a bit of a showdown between her and super fry the other day...they look like they come from two completely different spawns -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Is Super Fry back in with his siblings? I know he was separated for a while . . .


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

You an always separate tiny by floating her in the larger tank but to keep her out of all the growth hormone the other are producing and maybe she will catch up


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I can't believe I forgot to mention that! Yeah, I went ahead and put super fry back in with others, they seemed to be catching up to him so I figured it would be fine, even tiny had shown a little growth spurt. SO far Super fry seems to be behaving himself.....Though I have been keeping a careful eye out for any more "shenanigans" -_-


....hmmm...I suppose I could jar tiny...it might just make a difference...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I have a fry like that who causes shenanigans if it doesnt turn out to be a male I will be surprised. He guards this one oak leaf under some java moss and attacks any fry who comes near... :/ cant they just play nice.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good for Super Fry. I hope he learned his lesson from his time out. Eating your siblings is a bad idea. >.<


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...yes, yes it is XD XD XD Is it just me or does there seem to be at least one overly dominant fry in every spawn?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It certainly seems like it. Even with my platy fry, I have one fry that is twice the size of the others. O.O


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

how many you still got? i only have 3... *sigh

but there all so cute ^_^


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awww, that sucks betta lover, but the first spawns are always the roughest, I remember my first spawn only had one survivor >.< at least you've still got three little cuties to love ;-)

To answer your question I seem to have about 11, at least that's the number I keep ending up with...there could be one or two more in there I'm not seeing though...they really are like little ninjas XD


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

AW SO CUTE! Yeah miss piggy was my bully, once she was pulled out, sharky got mean, pulled him out, now they all play nice


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

actually i don't have any no more this morning ='[[ i will check again


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

nope none ==[[


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Ahhhh, I'm so sorry bettalover!  *hug*...are you quite sure...they are very excellent hiders...there have been times in the past that I would have sworn my tank was empty...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes but.. i moved the plants and everything none where alive, also who else has these little moving black-ish gray dots moving around? i think there one of the causes of the fries death, there big as a 2 weeks old fries eye, does anyone know what they are? i find them in the spawning tank a lot.. 
also am going to re-breed chili with strawberry or buy a female CT and do that...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

huh, I have no clue what that would be...you could try posting in the disease section, I'm sure someone there will be able to give you some sort of input...I really am sorry about your babies betta lover, all one can do is try, try again I guess,

Good luck with your next spawn attempt ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thanks {=]


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay! I got some really awesome pics this time XXD They are all of Super fry and Jiro Jr., they are so big now getting a good pic has become almost too easy. Already I can see the obvious males and the obvious females...there are a few ifs but for the most part they either are really big and have nice fins or very small and have little petite fins, of course the cute little girls are impossible to get a good pic of soooo for now, their beautiful brothers stay in the spot light XD

I love this pic, it was like they posed perfectly for me XD Super fry already has some really awesome fins, and if you look close you can just see the little spots of black on Jiro juniors bottom fin XD:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

fff.... they are too cute. .3.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww again, such great pics! I wish i could tell my males/females apart. They grow so fast!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thanks guys!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They're so cute!! Jiro, these pics make me impatient lol! But I must wait!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're so cute! I love the faces of little betta babies. They always look perpetually startled and wide-eyed. Super Fry and Jiro Jr. are awesome!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The wide eyes! That's what pulls at the heart strings XD


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

GRRR i am only about on half of this thread and i have to go to school TT.TT I WANT TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENS Dx


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! They end up having beautiful babies and one of them is super fry the baby with the power to CHOMP!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

^ Exactly XD XD XD


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow... so you have around 100 betta fry? thats a LOT of empty pickle jars O.O


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually I ended up with about ten fry, a good manageable number I think, so far its holding steady so I'm happy ;-)


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

did these guys make it to adulthood?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I actually vote for the second one... Would make cool babies. The light and white bodied female with the dark male.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jiro, where are you???


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jirothebetta said:


> Yay! I got some really awesome pics this time XXD They are all of Super fry and Jiro Jr., they are so big now getting a good pic has become almost too easy. Already I can see the obvious males and the obvious females...there are a few ifs but for the most part they either are really big and have nice fins or very small and have little petite fins, of course the cute little girls are impossible to get a good pic of soooo for now, their beautiful brothers stay in the spot light XD
> 
> I love this pic, it was like they posed perfectly for me XD Super fry already has some really awesome fins, and if you look close you can just see the little spots of black on Jiro juniors bottom fin XD:


soo cute i actually spawned them twice but the fries died in a week, but i spawned them this thuesday and feel fully ready, there 2 days old today and don't know how to swim yet LOL:-D there soo cute:-D, chili has a 24 hour job ;-)


----------

